# Problème avec le clavier mac sous Ubunto



## Silvia90 (23 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour!

Alors j'expose mon problème:
J'ai un mac bookpro depuis quelques mois. Le clavier marche parfaitement (toutes les touches, avec les caractères spéciaux).
Je viens de commencer l'université et je dois parfois me connecter au réseau depuis l'extérieur à travers un client VPN. Mon compte est sous UBUNTU et là... les touches "normales" marchent toujours, mais les touches spéciales du genre ~ {} ne marchent plus!

Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider s'il vous plait? 

Merci d'avance

Silvia


----------



## Silvia90 (24 Septembre 2009)

Bon... je crois que personne n'a la solution... 

Ou alors c'est tellement mal expliqué que personne ne comprend mon problème....



Silvia


----------



## pickwick (24 Septembre 2009)

Peut-être faudrait il regarder sur le forum destiné à Linux pour y trouver des éléments de réponse.

ici par exemple 
http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/clavier-mac-264012.html

Un modo pourrait déplacer ce message pour qu'il y ait des réponses à ta demande.


----------



## Silvia90 (25 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour ton aide!

J'ai lu le post mais je crois qu'il ne me concerne pas trop puisque j'utilise leopard et l'environnement ubunto n'apparaît que quand je me connecte au réseau de mon université et  ce que j'installe sur mon ordinateur n'a aucune influence sur le réseau. (enfin je pense) bon c'est pas très clair ce que je raconte :mouais:

Je vais envoyer un mp à un modérateur voir s'il peut transférer le message...

merci encore.

Silvia


Bon, je déménage, mais, Silvia, lorsque tu as ce genre de problème, regarde en bas de la page d'accueil du forum où se trouve le topic à déplacer la liste des modérateurs qui y sont affectés, parce que les autres ne peuvent pas y accéder (nous ne sommes pas modos de tous les forums, et Dos Jones, que tu as contacté, et qui m'a transmis ta demande, modère "Applications" et "Mac OS X", mais pas "Périphériques".


----------

